

Become a Good Programmer in Six Really Hard Steps - franze
http://www.gamedev.net/blog/355/entry-2250592-become-a-good-programmer-in-six-really-hard-steps/

======
mannicken
Hardness really depends on whether you like something or not, and your
previous experience. It's subjective. For a college xc runner, running 5 miles
in 35 minutes is "taking it easy", for an average american it's an impossible
task,

I think if you find something "hard" you're doing it wrong or setting
impossible goals which just lead to frustration and everything becoming
harder.

~~~
eru
Depends. Some people revel in the frustration of failure. I still remember
learning how to unicycle. It was two weeks of constant failure, but in the end
I could do what few other people manage.

